# Alternatives for heartburn/GERD????



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone have any alternative medicine ideas for acid reflux/heartburn? I have tried so many drugs and had side effects so I need something else to try!!!!!!!!


----------



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

H. Van Vorous suggested slippery elm, in either supplement or tea form. I assume you've done everything else, like eliminating alcohol/tobacco/spicy food, elevating the head of your bed (worked wonders for me...amazing what a couple of bricks can do), and exercise.Good luck! I have GERD, too. I feel your pain.


----------

